# Post here if you're from the Midwest (or other high circ area) and have an intact son!



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just wanted to know that I'm not alone.







I'm in Michigan and have an intact baby son, 5 1/2 weeks old, born on February 27th!


----------



## mi.birthdoula (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, we don't yet...But we will come August! I know what you mean about the high circ rate here in MI.
I've butted heads with EVERYONE in my fam that heard we weren't going to do it (the only exception was my FIL and his wife.) I've definitely heard it all from my VERY OLD Fashioned grandparents (grandfather was in the Navy) about how he will just be dirty etc. etc.








I just had to keep telling him, "well, it is my child, and therefore I will make the decisions regarding his genitals, and it really isn't any of your concern." After bout the 10th time my grandmother told him to cool it, and leave it alone.


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations on your son! It's sure a pro-circ climate here, isn't it? Hopefully the state will stop offering medicaid coverage for circs and the number will go down.

To be honest, I cringe each time someone is pregnant at my church and hope that they have a girl because the myths about circ are so entrenched around here I'm afraid that even if I could work up the courage to talk to them, they'll circ anyway.

There were four pregnant women in my church this year and I prayed that I would have a boy and they would have girls--not only because I really wanted a boy but also because I knew that he would be safe from circ by being born into our home! Out of the other women, I'm pretty sure that one of them had already circ'ed her older sons, so if this baby was a boy it probably would've gotten cut too. But the other three are all having girls and I got my boy.


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm in MI and personally know 3 intact boys besides my ds


----------



## Nicole B (Apr 6, 2006)

So IL mom here and I don't know anyone near me who left their son(s) intact







(aside from my mw who lives an hr away from me







)
I actually tell people anytime I get a chance too (just because I'm curious about their own sons) and usually end up getting looked at like I'm somewhat crazy for not chopping my son








Almost always I get the response about it "just being so much easier/cleaner"








Everyone I talk to seems to think that you have to go through the extra effort of pulling things back at every butt change "so it doesn't get infected"
I acutally don't mind them responding that way because I'm ALWAYS quick to point out the err in that assumption








It's no wonder the US has such a large number of "medically necessary" circumcisions with so many parents/caregivers pulling on parts they should simply leave alone


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

You are certainly not alone. I have 2 intact boys and honestly, know of very few circ'ed boys in my social circle ( I think there is a pair of brothers from one family and that is it).

My social circle is certainly not the majority of my community, but there is a significant minority of intact boys here (SW MI).


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

I no longer live in the Midwest, but I did when my son was born, and he is intact! I lived in Iowa at the time.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

my 3 yr old is keepin it real, AND intact, in Ohio


----------



## purplestraws (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm from circ central - Kansas.

We have one intact little boy and another on the way! Woohoo!


----------



## arihillfarm (Nov 1, 2007)

We're in North Central Ohio (about the same distance from both Cleveland and Akron-Canton) and have an 11 month old intact son.

-Astrid


----------



## Ajbaby (May 4, 2007)

De-lurking to add, central IL here. I dont know anyone personally who hasn't circ'd their boys. It is so frustrating. A friend of dh's is having a boy in June and I gave her a copy of What Your Dr May Not Tell You about Circ, and I am hoping she reads it. I really want to be happy for them, and I dont think I can be if they hurt their baby kwim?


----------



## proudmomof4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have 3 boys, the oldest one born in Germany, the 2 younger ones born in MI. They are all intact, but then, with my first son this wasn't "intactivism" - it was just normal. We don't do routine "medical" circumcision in Germany.
So, when I lived in MI, I had the pediatrician take a note in our file that I didn't want my sons circumsized.
I was really shocked back then, I will never forget when I changed a friend's son's diaper.


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sadean* 
You are certainly not alone. I have 2 intact boys and honestly, know of very few circ'ed boys in my social circle ( I think there is a pair of brothers from one family and that is it).

My social circle is certainly not the majority of my community, but there is a significant minority of intact boys here (SW MI).

That's fantastic! I live in South-central MI, about 30 minutes from the Indiana border.

It's good to hear from other mamas with intact boys. Sometimes it feels like almost everybody circ's their boys around here. My son's doctor said that he sees mostly circ'ed.


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nicole B* 
So IL mom here and I don't know anyone near me who left their son(s) intact







(aside from my mw who lives an hr away from me







)
I actually tell people anytime I get a chance too (just because I'm curious about their own sons) and usually end up getting looked at like I'm somewhat crazy for not chopping my son








Almost always I get the response about it "just being so much easier/cleaner"








Everyone I talk to seems to think that you have to go through the extra effort of pulling things back at every butt change "so it doesn't get infected"
I acutally don't mind them responding that way because I'm ALWAYS quick to point out the err in that assumption








It's no wonder the US has such a large number of "medically necessary" circumcisions with so many parents/caregivers pulling on parts they should simply leave alone









Yeah, no kidding. My mom and my MIL both didn't know that you're not supposed to retract and clean it. Of course, my mom had only girls and my MIL circ'ed her boys.

I hate it, though, to think that people circ based on the assumption that intact care is so hard, when it's not, kwim?


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Iowa here. I have two grown intact sons.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlessedMommy2006* 
Yeah, no kidding. My mom and my MIL both didn't know that you're not supposed to retract and clean it. Of course, my mom had only girls and my MIL circ'ed her boys.

I hate it, though, to think that people circ based on the assumption that intact care is so hard, when it's not, kwim?

Keep in mind how hard it was to get good information then. I mean it should seem obvious (especially to the Doctors) but we are looking at it with a better perspective.


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwhispers* 
Keep in mind how hard it was to get good information then. I mean it should seem obvious (especially to the Doctors) but we are looking at it with a better perspective.

Yeah, you're right. Too bad the doctors didn't give out better information. I mean, I might be tempted to circ too, if I thought that intact care was as laborious as they describe. It tires me out just hearing people talk about pulling back the foreskin at every diaper change.









I think that part of the reason why I didn't circ my son (other than all the classic reasons) is that I am lazy. I mean really, dealing with post-op care when I'm already irrational and sleep deprived, preventing adhesions for possibly years on end, and possibly dealing with meatal stenosis and all the headache that entails. ROFL.


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

I live in Tulsa, OK. I ~know~ it's generally put into the Southern stats, but honestly I don't see how. I don't know anyone my kids ages that is intact (except my MW's ds). I know that ds's dad's family circs. My brothers all are







My sons: intact. Now, I know 1 man (xh) who is, and know of one other who I was told was (girl talk







)

I'm from TN, and from what I know of boys there, it's very common.







All my nephews are.


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

Not close to you but still midwest. The circ rate is high here







My only consolation at the moment is that a few years back the local NOCIRC was successfull in getting circ removed as a covered surgery for Medicare (or whatever the state's health assistance plan is called).

To give you another inkling of how pro-circ it is here, I am the local office for the MGM bill. I sent letters to all my reps in January for the bill and have not had one response from any of them.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm in MN with 2 intact sons. My cousin has an intact boy, too.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm in KY, my 3 year old son is intact, never had a comment or problem from anybody although they did ask us about 5 times at the hospital when he was born "are you sure you don't want him circumcised?"


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn* 
I'm in KY, my 3 year old son is intact, never had a comment or problem from anybody although they did ask us about 5 times at the hospital when he was born "are you sure you don't want him circumcised?"









Wow! Did you ever send a complaint form in to them for them soliciting you for unnecessary surgery?


----------



## dorenavant (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm in SE Michigan and am due to give birth to a son in August. I'm happy to say that this forum really helped me make the case to my DH about not circing our baby, and giving me plenty of information to counter arguments I've (already!) gotten into about it with people.
I find it shocking that "are you having him circumcised?" is one of the first questions I get when I tell people we're having a boy. Why is everyone so interested in his penis??


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dorenavant* 
I'm in SE Michigan and am due to give birth to a son in August. I'm happy to say that this forum really helped me make the case to my DH about not circing our baby, and giving me plenty of information to counter arguments I've (already!) gotten into about it with people.
I find it shocking that "are you having him circumcised?" is one of the first questions I get when I tell people we're having a boy. Why is everyone so interested in his penis??

Congratulations on your boy! Yeah, it's kind of interesting, isn't it? Why is it that no one asked me if I was circ'ing my girl?


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I live in Wyoming now (which isn't technically the Midwest, but still high circ rates), but my kids were born in NY. No matter where they were born though, they'd not be circ'd.


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalisis* 
I live in Wyoming now (which isn't technically the Midwest, but still high circ rates), but my kids were born in NY. No matter where they were born though, they'd not be circ'd.

Yay! Me too. I told my MIL that even if the circ rate was 99% (which it isn't, but just an example), I still wasn't doing it.


----------



## minmoto2 (Dec 23, 2004)

Indiana here w/6mo intact ds!! He ended up in the nicu for his 1st month & i can't count the number of times we heard 'are u getting him circ'd? or will he be circ'd? ugh...his birth defect was in his esophagus, NOT his penis, people!!!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm in Pittsburgh and I have 2 intact boys! I was surprised to see how many intact boys I know in real life too!


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ajbaby* 
De-lurking to add, central IL here. I dont know anyone personally who hasn't circ'd their boys. It is so frustrating. A friend of dh's is having a boy in June and I gave her a copy of What Your Dr May Not Tell You about Circ, and I am hoping she reads it. I really want to be happy for them, and I dont think I can be if they hurt their baby kwim?

I totally know what you mean. I no longer live in Central IL, but that's where I'm from. I'm lucky that my family hasn't asked a lot of questions about circ, but in a way it makes sense... sometimes it seems strange to me that other people are so concerned about my baby's genitals, you know?

I totally get what you mean about finding it hard to be happy for your friends if you know they're going to hurt their baby.


----------



## RJones1204 (Jan 28, 2009)

I am in NE Ohio and am proud to have an intact 19mth old son







The only other person I am close to and has intact DSs is my MW. She has 4 boys, but the first she circed out of ignorance and says she really regrets it







My brother and dad are also intact (dad died when I was 11 though). Even with some guys in my immediate family, I STILL got grief from my mom and sister (who circed her two boys). I am happy I stood my ground though and didnt cut my son. He is perfect in every way. And DH is totally supportive. After reading everything, he is quite p!ssed at his mom for circing him!


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have 2 intact boys myself and my oldest sons friend is intact as well. Such a rarity nowadays.


----------



## nelson (Aug 12, 2008)

I live in Minneapolis and actually know quite a few boys who are intact (including my own). Depends on what types of people you surround yourself with. I also know a lot of people who didn't even realize it is an option not to, they just think "that's what you do."







It make me so sad for those little babies


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm in southern Ohio and my sons due in May!

I don't know any other intact boys, or at least know for sure


----------



## tutucrazy (Dec 30, 2008)

My son was born in Ohio and I am from Ohio. He is happily intact!







:


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlessedMommy2006* 
Wow! Did you ever send a complaint form in to them for them soliciting you for unnecessary surgery?

The tone was more like they were checking that we didn't forget to take care of that, you know, since everyone gets it done usually. Not that they were pushing it. So no, we didn't complain, just laughed at them. It's kinda sad for other parents who don't think about options though.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

hole Arkansas here ( NOT native) and I have two happy whole boys! The only other ones I know are at LLL, at least they are here though!


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Another Minnesota mommy here with two intact sons. Sadly, RIC is very much still "routine" here.


----------



## Chitown Mama (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi, I literally joined the Mothering.com community because I saw your post! I just wanted to chime in my vote- no circ here in Chicago. Our boys are close in age! (2.16.09)


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chitown Mama* 
Hi, I literally joined the Mothering.com community because I saw your post! I just wanted to chime in my vote- no circ here in Chicago. Our boys are close in age! (2.16.09)

Congratulations on your son! How exciting. What a lucky boy to have a mama who does her research.







:


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I was raised in Texas and had my son in ARkansas. He was the only boy of 8 born that day that wasn't circed. Lucky kid









I now have 3 intact sons and haven't had any problems...except an ignorant ped once who said that my son was supposed to retract at 18mo


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlessedMommy2006* 
Just wanted to know that I'm not alone.







I'm in Michigan and have an intact baby son, 5 1/2 weeks old, born on February 27th!

Our sons share a birthday!







6 weeks on Friday


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chaoticzenmom* 
Our sons share a birthday!







6 weeks on Friday

How cool is that! My son was born at 3:39 PM by the way.


----------



## DanelleB (Jan 4, 2008)

Two beautiful intact boys here in MO. I don't know of any other little boys around here that aren't circ'ed.


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm in New England and unless you seek out similiar minded people all babies and toddlers seem to be mutilated. Unless you are actively surrounding yourself with like minded people you will always see that horrific sight.

It get's to the point that I really fear for some kids as soon as I hear if a certain couple has a boy.

It always blows my mind how people that are actively trying to do things there own way- even home birth, drag their sleeping babies into some office to have their genitals mutilated. One friend in particular blew my mind. She was so prepared, so ready to go, begged me to show her my slings and wraps, read every book on my shelf- and than wham, circed. I nearly fainted, I didn't know. The baby was only a couple of days old and according to the Doc it was healing "just fine". JUST FINE?? That was such a sick sight.

I really resent a lof of people because I KNOW they do that to their children. Especially when I know they circed their first- I hear they are pregnant again- I feel awful for the kid. Everytime I hear, "it's a girl", I am relieved.

I will be so glad to be in Europe one day where you don't have to worry as much whether a sweet newborn boy had been just mutilated and who's "welcome gift" from his parents was being skinned alive.









Yes, circ also happens in Europe but not in the form of RIC.


----------



## Sunflower223 (Feb 22, 2007)

Alabama here. My son is the only male I know that is not circ (My step dad was not circ until very recently, and I didn't even know that until I found out he was getting it done).

Dh was totally against the idea of leaving him intact in the beginning but with the help of this forum I changed his mind. He is quicker than me to defend our choices now, a total turn around.

I've had a few people from my distant family make unintelligible comments about it being "gross", they are members I really don't care for anyway. Most others haven't really commented about it.


----------



## mtchen79 (Jan 6, 2008)

I live in Lexington, KY. I don't have any sons but my most recent birth was almost 1 month ago and we didn't know the gender ahead of time. If we had had a boy, he would've been the only intact boy I personally know in this area except for the son of a lady at work and her son is about 10 yrs old (and I've never met this kid). While DH and I and the kids were visiting DH's family in Southern IN about 1 week ago, we were talking about circ with his parents, his older brother and older brother's girlfriend. DH's brother is one of those guys who has always been cool with a lot of friends and athletic and likes to pick on people and tease so he and DH don't actually get along that well. Anyway, DH and I were trying to explain why not to circ and his brother's girlfriend was horrified when she heard anesthesia is seldom used and that babies go into shock from the trauma. DH's brother, although he listened, of course said that intact boys will get teased in the locker room, blah blah blah and the he bore no ill will towards his and DH's mom for having himself circ'd even though DH tried to tell him that being intact increases sensitivity during sex, also some other comment about how weird Dennis Rodman looks naked (I guess he is intact?). Anyway, I have a feeling that if they get married and have boys, those boys will probably be circ'd since they are mainstream like that.







DH's mom mentioned the cleanliness and lower STD transmission rate and that she can see both sides of the argument... that comment always gets to me - both sides of the argument?







:


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treece* 
I live in Tulsa, OK. I ~know~ it's generally put into the Southern stats, but honestly I don't see how. I don't know anyone my kids ages that is intact (except my MW's ds).

i'm in OKC and we've met some people who are anti-RIC but not anyone we hang out with. my midwives, some people from the homebirth support group...

i'm tired of hearing dh's aunt joke about how she kept her ds's plastibell and is gunna show it to him when he's older and talk about how small his penis was. uke and she knows our boys are intact. uhm, HELLO!


----------



## AGierald (Sep 5, 2007)

Im in chicago with an intact boy, but circ'd hubby.

Is it horrible of me if i PRAY that people have girls when I know they will circ?


----------



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

Central IN. I know one other little non-circed boy besides my own. There may be one or two others but I don't know for sure (people raised in other cultures.)


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

When ds #1 was born, we lived in Bloomington, IL and we decided no tohave him circ'd against a tide of pressure to have him circ'd. We had no internet at this time-1995. It was a scary decision, but I knew it was the right one. We went on to have another son in 1999 in Buffalo, NY and he's intact too. So are both of our daughters.

Kudos to all of you who are in similar situations and choosing not to circ.







:


----------



## mslissa (Dec 6, 2005)

We live near St. Louis. DS was born in November and he is intact. My OB did not circ her son and my perinatologist circ'd his older two boys, but not his younger two. Interestingly, the latest Newsweek quotes an OB from a local hospital stating that, "We whack them all."









I worked in a rural area and I was terrified about how child care would handle DS. Luckily, I quit that job and don't have to worry about that now. A nurse that was on my staff at my former job told parents of a newborn boy to make sure they retract and clean regularly. Yikes!

I credit much of our decision to what I have learned here on MDC. I thought DH would put up a fuss, but he didn't. After having a DD who spent six weeks in the NICU and has had several surgeries I think he just couldn't stomach the idea of causing DS pain for something that is so unnecessary.

I'm so happy with our decision!


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

DS was born in Texas and we live in SW Ohio. I was nervous when he went to daycare that they would retract, so I made sure that it was in all his paperwork not to retract AND I spoke to the director of the daycare about it. She assured me that she would make sure all her teachers knew proper care of the intact penis and as far as I know, he was never retracted.

We live in an area that has a high Hispanic population, so I'm sure a good percentage of DS's friends are intact. As far as I know, none of the boys I know personally are intact. My family was shocked (but for the most part not pushy or upset) when I left DS intact, especially when I explained why.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane* 
.
We live in an area that has a high Hispanic population,

I live right around the corner from you, I'm in Dayton. Sadly, we also live in what seems like a high concentration of the ignorant.







I've actually thought about seeking out a Hispanic DCP (if I should ever need one) just so his penis is safe, AND maybe learning Spanish on the side! A French DCP would be nice too, but I don't know how many of those there are in this area.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
Sadly, we also live in what seems like a high concentration of the ignorant.

You got that right. It's even worse in my hometown (Huntington, WV). Surprisingly, small-town West Virginia doesn't seem to get a lot of forward-thinking individuals. It's more of the "This is the way Mamaw usta do it, so it's jest fine for ma family!" attitude.









ETA: I've actually seen a lot more ignorance, misinformation, and outright lies from the military docs around here than the civilian ones. DS got some really BAD treatment and diagnoses at Wright-Patt AFB.

Side note - PM me, we should hang out!


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desertpenguin* 
i'm in OKC and we've met some people who are anti-RIC but not anyone we hang out with. my midwives, some people from the homebirth support group...

i'm tired of hearing dh's aunt joke about how she kept her ds's plastibell and is gunna show it to him when he's older and talk about how small his penis was. uke and she knows our boys are intact. uhm, HELLO!

I know a woman who had her sons circed and kept the skin in her jewelry box so she'd "have a part of them with her." THAT is gross. Why do people feel the need to rmind their poor sons that they cut off part of their genitals? If my parents came to me (I'm female) with an excised part of my body (or the surgical instrument used to do so) I think I would puke right then and there.

Hello, neighbor!!!


----------



## mommyminer (Aug 20, 2006)

Ewwwwwwww!!!!!!! Kept the foreskin! Anyway....

I live in Western IL and have an intact 9.5 month old.


----------



## tmaue (May 9, 2007)

I live in the Peoria, IL area and know quite a few people who do not circ, most from my attachment parenting community but also those seen by my midwife. I didn't even think of not doing it till I was around other people who did not. This made it much easier.


----------



## writteninkursive (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm from northeastern Ohio and we just found out today that we are expecting our first BOY! And he will _most definitely_ be intact!!!







:


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm in MI & I have 2 intact sons & 1 intact husband. No one in our house has been circumcised. When I told our ped we were not circ'ing, she said, "Good." My OB asked about it, too, and I told him that circ was medically unnecessary...he vehemently said, "Circumcision is barbaric!"







My point is that there may be more support for leaving your child intact than it may appear at first, because the Midwest is full of free-thinking individualists with all kinds of strong opinions.


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

I live in North Dakota, and my 14-yr-old twin sons are intact.

You want to know something? They have NO IDEA if their best friends or classmates have foreskins or not. They don't look, they don't ask, they don't parade around with no pants on. So it really doesn't matter what the rest of the neighborhod does - unless you live in a nudist colony, the state of your son's penis will be no one's buisiness but his own.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm in the military. We move around from high-circ areas (in fact, our home is a high-circ area) to low-circ areas (we live in one now). However, probably over 90% of baby boys born to military families are circed. It is a very "conservative" organization, as you know, and people are less likely to question what they have been told. As far as I know, my son is the only intact boy of the kids in my unit. But, I'm not sure on that.

What is funny (in a sad way, not ha-ha funny) is that the doctor that does the circumcisions at the hospital here does not like doing them, will counsel the parents that they are unnecessary, of the risks, and yet, the majority of the parents insist that it be done. And because it is a military hospital, he can't just refuse to do it and tell the parents to take their child elsewhere. Some doctors at a military hospital tried that some years ago and the parents filed complaints. On a good note, if he does not get "enthusiastic" agreement (parents both want it, not one parent getting bullied) from both parents, he defaults to not doing it.


----------



## LokiPuck (Jan 11, 2003)

I have an intact son, we live in MN. DS is the only boy I know IRL who isn't circed.

After he was born, the nurses in the hospital were suprised that he wouldn't be cut. Not in a horrified way, but sort of amazed that I wouldn't just automatically do it.

This is one parenting choice that I am never, ever going to regret.


----------



## glorified_rice (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm in MN too and am proud to have an intact son. Everyone else we know just does it without thought it seems


----------



## purplestraws (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LokiPuck* 
After he was born, the nurses in the hospital were suprised that he wouldn't be cut. Not in a horrified way, but sort of amazed that I wouldn't just automatically do it.

That's how it was for us here in Kansas. We were asked a dozen times and each time answered with a very firm no. After the second time we told them to put it in his chart, but each of our nurses and each pediatrician that saw him still asked. It wasn't as though they wanted to talk us into it...it was more like, they thought we didn't understand what they meant. Towards the end instead of, "Are you planning on having him circumcised?" we started to get "Are you SURE you don't want him to be circumcised?" I think it was clear that we were well-educated, intelligent parents that were sure about our decision...they just couldn't believe that that was the decision we had made.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purplestraws* 
That's how it was for us here in Kansas. We were asked a dozen times and each time answered with a very firm no. After the second time we told them to put it in his chart, but each of our nurses and each pediatrician that saw him still asked. It wasn't as though they wanted to talk us into it...it was more like, they thought we didn't understand what they meant. Towards the end instead of, "Are you planning on having him circumcised?" we started to get "Are you SURE you don't want him to be circumcised?" I think it was clear that we were well-educated, intelligent parents that were sure about our decision...they just couldn't believe that that was the decision we had made.

This post makes me wonder: just *what* are our Midwest doctors and nurses learning in medical and nursing schools that makes them think that circumcision is so wonderful??!? Is the pro-circ. propaganda in medical/nursing schools pervasive all over the US, or just in the Midwest?


----------



## Nicole B (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dorenavant* 
I'm in SE Michigan and am due to give birth to a son in August. I'm happy to say that this forum really helped me make the case to my DH about not circing our baby, and giving me plenty of information to counter arguments I've (already!) gotten into about it with people.
I find it shocking that "are you having him circumcised?" is one of the first questions I get when I tell people we're having a boy. Why is everyone so interested in his penis??









That reminds me...
We had a hb for #3 and I actually got asked on a few occations, "So how do you go about the circ with a HB?"







Um...we don't








Comm'on....for all the things people think up to "worry" about with a hb...

What makes me so happy though is that with all us wives of circ hubbies that are moms to intact boys who had to do research to "prove" how unneeded it all is...when our sons and daughters have sons it will be so much more of a "NON ISSUE" for them and really that's the whole point of the intactavism cause









I'm glad to see that there actually are "midwest moms" who know of many other 'intact' families around them





















:
I can feel the tables turning


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

Another Kansan with an intact son! We live in the KC Metro area and ds was born in Missouri, but we were only asked once when we filled out forms at the hospital.


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

I think that most homebirthers probably leave their sons intact--because I talked to my MW about circ and she said, "Oh most boys aren't circumcised anymore."

I assume that she feels that way because she sees homebirthers, because the state's overall rate is high.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

We're in northern Michigan and DS is intact. So are all of his friends - as far as I've seen, at least.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141* 
We're in northern Michigan and DS is intact. So are all of his friends - as far as I've seen, at least.









Wow! that's great.














:


----------



## blackapple (Oct 31, 2005)

Very pro-circ here, I am the only person who didn't circ their son, that I know of. I feel so blessed to have met my DH who was anti-circ before even meeting me. It would have been an argument otherwise.


----------



## Luv2Skydive (Mar 4, 2008)

Intact in Tulsa. The hospital where I delivered my first two sons don't offer circ's. We would have to have had it done elsewhere.







:


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

We live in MO and most of the boys that I know are intact but then again I run with a pretty crunchy crowd. Medicaid also doesn't cover circ here so I'm sure that may be a factor for a lot of people.

ETA both my 10 year old andDS1 was born in OR (another state that does not cover it) but that was not the reason why we chose not to, we weren't planning on it anyway.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

Northern Indiana. 2 intact boys. The rest of my family disagrees with my choice, but I ignore them.


----------



## DanelleB (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
We live in MO and most of the boys that I know are intact but then again I run with a pretty crunchy crowd. Medicaid also doesn't cover circ here so I'm sure that may be a factor for a lot of people.

I wish that were true, but AFAIK, it's not--at least not in the St.Louis area. This fall when I was signing up for pregnancy medicaid one of the "selling points" on two of their three plans was covered routine circumcision.


----------



## ~Ryleigh's Mommy~ (Jun 28, 2006)

North Dakota here, with a 6 month old who is intact. I also work at one of the largest hospitals in the state, on the Birth floor. The numbers are still high here but definitely going down. None of the doctors I work with actually recommend it. A handful counsel pts against it. A lot of the nurses hate it too.

Also, the social circle i tend to be around also mostly doesn't circ, I think there are 2 that are circed and the moms regret it.

My sister lives in Detroit Michigan, her husband is a Dr, and her son is intact.









Another friend of mine lives in Michigan, and she actually just wrote an online article against circumcision.

Hopefully the midwest will soon catch up with the rest of country, and really start to rapidly decline (or of course, eliminated all together


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

In SW MI with an intact DS


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LokiPuck* 
I have an intact son, we live in MN. DS is the only boy I know IRL who isn't circed.

After he was born, the nurses in the hospital were suprised that he wouldn't be cut. Not in a horrified way, but sort of amazed that I wouldn't just automatically do it.

This is one parenting choice that I am never, ever going to regret.

[off-topic]
Ooh, south MN, where are you?! I'm right by Albert Lea, there's not many of us on MDC that I know of [/off-topic]


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanelleB* 
I wish that were true, but AFAIK, it's not--at least not in the St.Louis area. This fall when I was signing up for pregnancy medicaid one of the "selling points" on two of their three plans was covered routine circumcision.









Well that is what several people that I have been told about MO medicaid. I was told by my Dr personally that it is *not* covered and it would cost me $650 to have it done. Missouri dropped funding in 2002. Not sure if St. Lewis has their own special non state funded health insurance.

Quote:

The 16 states without Medicaid coverage for male circumcision are California, Oregon, North Dakota, Mississippi, Nevada, Washington, Missouri, Arizona, North Carolina, Montana, Utah, Florida, Maine, Louisiana, Idaho and Minnesota.
http://www.physorg.com/news152364043.html

ETA I was reading the medicaid website and they will not cover circ without prior approval, so I imagine it's based on medical necessity.


----------



## mommyinIL1976 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yet another Central Illinois mama here. I knew of a few other intact boys in DS2's preschool class, but my kids are older now and I don't really have the opportunity to "chat" about intactivism that much anymore.

I think the tide is turning. It seems that I remember reading a couple years back that the rate of circumcisions in IL (don't remember if it was just Central IL or the whole state) is going down steadily. Not fast enough, but it is going down







:


----------



## KayTeeJay (Jul 22, 2008)

Another Central IL mom here with a beautiful intact boy! My OB was pretty okay with it, although he did make some jokes about us rooming in to prevent someone from grabbing the baby and circ'ing him.







It was said in jest, though. My ped is completely supportive as well.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Iowa here, my ds 2 1/2 is intact as are my 3 brothers. My cousins son is intact as well. I hope it becomes common place not to circ. I also dont thinks medicade should cover it, that is the only ''cosmetic'' thing they cover.


----------



## rissierae (Feb 5, 2008)

My son is intact, his cousin isn't though







. I haven't really met anyone else in my community with an intact boy. My family asked if we were going to get him circ'd, I just said 'no' and that was that.


----------



## gwen's mom (Aug 1, 2003)

Grew up in Iowa with circed brothers. DH also from IA is circed and has 5 circed brothers. Now living in Wyoming (Also a high circ area) and decided we would not be circing our son. When DS was born (HB) MIL and BIL both asked over the phone when we were were going to take DS to hospital to have him circed? DH took both of those calls thankfully. He told his mom we were not circing and left it at that but actually advocated the non-circ position to his brother. I was so very proud!







:


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

DP was born in Chicago in 1979 and he's intact







:


----------



## DanelleB (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
Well that is what several people that I have been told about MO medicaid. I was told by my Dr personally that it is *not* covered and it would cost me $650 to have it done. Missouri dropped funding in 2002. Not sure if St. Lewis has their own special non state funded health insurance.

http://www.physorg.com/news152364043.html

ETA I was reading the medicaid website and they will not cover circ without prior approval, so I imagine it's based on medical necessity.

Well, I can't find the paperwork, and a quick Google search just confirms what you're saying. Hopefully I was just given out of date information.









ETA: I found the paperwork and two health care plans (one of which has since changed companies) list "non-medically necessary" circumcisions in the first 6 weeks of life as "additional services provided".







: Unfortunately it's not out of date, it was printed 5-14-08.


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

Good Day MDC'ers!!! I too am "coming out" as a mom of an intact little boy. We live in Marshall, IL.







it's so refreshing to see 5 pages of us


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

well I thought that 50/50 was circ/intact in my family... it turns out that ONLY my dad was circumcised, his nephews are all intact







:







: so my guess is that their sons are too. They all seem fine to me


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

I am in Minnesota and I have an intact twin!


----------



## mjg013 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm in the southeast (Atlanta, GA) and I have 3 intact sons. I have managed to save my neighbor's son from circumcision just days before he was born. They were going to do it because they just didn't know any better. I gave them all the info and talked to them about having intact sons and they changed their minds. Most boys here are still circ'ed but the incidence is decreasing. I know several moms now who chose to leave their sons intact. I'm gathering info now for the mom I'm acting as doula for.


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

Im in east texas and I can think of a handfull of people I know that are intact. My son, a few friends sons, and my plumber too!









Wondering how I know my plumber's "status"???

He saw my anti-circ bumper stickers & told me.


----------



## ZTMOM (Jan 5, 2008)

Our son (4/08) is intact in Saint Paul, MN.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverspook* 
Im in east texas and I can think of a handfull of people I know that are intact. My son, a few friends sons, and my plumber too!









Hey that's great! To hear something like this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverspook* 
Wondering how I know my plumber's "status"???

He saw my anti-circ bumper stickers & told me.









Ya, I was wondering how that came up!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZTMOM* 
Our son (4/08) is intact in Saint Paul, MN.

Welcome to the board ZTMOM hope you'll hang around and contribute. Great first post BTW!


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Red-midwestern-high-circ-state resident here







: Two beautiful intact 4 yr olds














:

And my home-birthed nearly 80yr old dad too


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njeb* 
This post makes me wonder: just *what* are our Midwest doctors and nurses learning in medical and nursing schools that makes them think that circumcision is so wonderful??!? Is the pro-circ. propaganda in medical/nursing schools pervasive all over the US, or just in the Midwest?

I think it's just customer-driven. If they don't constantly offer cutting, their patients think "what is wrong here, I'm not getting the service I expect!"









The nurses at the hospital when DSs were born were like. "Wow. Really. Only people of Hispanic heritage don't get cut here!"


----------



## Sparks* (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlessedMommy2006* 
Just wanted to know that I'm not alone.







I'm in Michigan and have an intact baby son, 5 1/2 weeks old, born on February 27th!

Congrats! My ds has the same birthday! He's 2yo and intact. We're in Kansas and most of my friends have left their baby's penises alone







It seems to be a growing trend, but we still have a LONG ways to go.


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

We're in Minnesota









I grew up in Wisconsin and only ever knew of one guy for sure who was intact. DS was born in Mississippi, but he would be intact no matter where he was born.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Not "from" the midwest, but have been living here for 10+ years and for the foreseable future. DS is 18 mos and intact.

(I'm from NY, and DH is from Guyana.)


----------



## ursaminor (Mar 28, 2009)

I am the proud mother of a 10 week old intact son in ann arbor. I come from a hb/bf/intact family and my DH does also - so naturally we left our son whole. you are not alone - think many families are waking up to the RIC thing.


----------



## LeaAline (Oct 21, 2007)

Piping up...

I'm in Northern Wisconsin and have a 5 month old intact son. It was definitely a discussion piece with DH, but I wouldn't really budge







Now he supports it and explains our decision with the best of us intactivists! I'm a nurse at the local hospital and its pretty rare for someone NOT to circ, sadly, my fellow nurses really questioned/doubted my decision.

Thanks to mdc for help coming up with snappy and appropriate responses!

I don't regret my decision at all and really appreciate the support I found here for making my decision.

My cousins circ'd their babies, but one of the two says she now regrets it (she hb'd then brought him in for circ







I just don't understand that decision! )


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

I have 2 circed sons and my third son is intact. I tell everyone who is expecting a boy that I regret and now reject circumcision.


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

My intact son is almost 6. He was born in Illinois and we now live in Ohio. Never had any negative comments or anything. Where we lived in IL, there were plenty of intact boys (diverse neighborhood).


----------



## puglover333 (May 1, 2009)

I live near St. Louis. Around here it seems like it is almost 100% circ. I worked in my church nursery for years and only came across 2 families who didn't circ.

My 5yo DS is intact, and as far as I know, all his friends are circ'd.


----------



## Reg1123 (May 19, 2008)

Here in Cleveland I have my 10 month old DS. Very intact!


----------



## kateygirl76 (May 25, 2009)

I live outside Philadelphia and have 3 intact boys...my 2 year and 7 week old twins


----------



## Leav97 (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm in MN.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

Northern Il and my son born 2-28-09 is intact. i must give the credit to MDC for that too. I jsut didn't know any different when I was pregnant with my DD (2006). So glad she was a girl.

All my friends son's are circced, but in my HB Bradley classes (4 couples) no one was going to circ and in my HB meetup I think there are very few boys that are circc'ed.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Not sure exactly what the circ rate here in TX is but its home to a lot of circumcisers who seem to enjoy it and promote it. I've heard of horror stories of parents trying to opt out of it only to be pressured into it and later those parents truely regreted their decision. Its sad.

Had the first ds in the hosptial, I'll spare you of that horror story. He ended up being circ'd despite my protest against it.







I was a stupid first time mom with no backbone.

Had the rest of my kids at home. I've vowed to NEVER deliver in a hospital ever again!

2 intact boys.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, we live in colorado, and I have no clue what the circ rate is here, but only our youngest son (river, 3 weeks old) was born here. Kincaid (5 years old) and Travis (almost 2 years old) were both born in Michigan...but at university of michigan in ann arbor, where the nurses say their circ rate was about 50% when Kincaid was born and 30% when Travis was born...so a tiny subset of michigan where circ rates aren't nearly as high.

All 3 were born in hospital, we were asked during the intake questions if we planned on circing, we said no, and that was it, it wasn't really mentioned again.

I assume our sons are the only people in our families, even extended families, who aren't circumcised...but if my brother were to have kids (umm, very very unlikely, he has aspergers and in his own words he "hates people" and he has never dated anyone in his life) he wouldn't circ them...he started his campaign for us to not circ Kincaid the day of our ultrasound, including sending us his bullshit dvds...we let it go on for awhile before letting him know we'd made the decision to not circumcise way back in 2002 when we were pregnant with DD.


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
Had the first ds in the hosptial, I'll spare you of that horror story. He ended up being circ'd despite my protest against it.







I was a stupid first time mom with no backbone.









That's horrible! Were you able to take legal action against the hospital?


----------



## trauerweidchen (Feb 2, 2009)

Not sure what the rate is here in central MN (fairly high, I suspect), but we're the proud new parents of an intact baby boy!


----------



## Dani&B (May 15, 2009)

In Oklahoma here. Circ country, most definitely. I know a total of 3 intact males including my son. I get some of the NASTIEST looks when people hear my DS isn't circ'd. Like I've been abusing him or something. I called an after hours nurse line recently to ask a question regarding a rash down there and the woman made some pretty rude commentary when I told her he's intact. Needless to say, I ripped her a new one.







I think it's incredibly ironic that THEY look at ME with such disdain when they are the ones who have chopped off a vital portion of their child's sex organ. His doctor just about keeled over the first time she opened his diaper. She said that he is the first intact boy she's seen in TWENTY YEARS. She's a PEDIATRICIAN.









As for the lack of information about intact care, it is a HUGE problem. I wish more OB/GYN offices would hand out pamphlets providing intact info. I believe if more soon to be parents understood the functions, purposes, and easy care of the foreskin, more people would be willing to go against their social conditioning. The problem that I've noticed about people here though, they don't WANT to hear the info. As far as my experience goes, they get irrationally angry and defensive when the subject is brought up. They think you're trying to "con" them into being a







:. Which here in the midwest (at least where I live) is despised. "A man's not a man without a circ'd penis." Yes, I've *actually* had someone say that to me before.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlessedMommy2006* 







That's horrible! Were you able to take legal action against the hospital?

believe it or not, I tried to. I went to the hospital to retrieve a consent form. I wanted to see what it said. Surely we had to sign something in order for them to do it right? Evidently, a consent form was never signed because its no where to be found in the records. I have grounds to sue. I KNOW I have a case! He has meatal stenosis. There is a clear injury from his operation, there was NO INFORMED CONSENT! Especially since my son was the patient and no one asked him.







and this 'consent by proxy' for an unnecessary surgery is BS!

The lawyer I spoke to didn't think I have a case because the statue of limitations for TX to sue a doctor over a circumcision is one yr. Or maybe its two yrs. ??? oh crap I forgot, now I've got to go dig for that info...

We switched pediatricians after his unwarranted circumcision. Looking back I now realize, the new pediatrician was just covering the ass of the pediatrician that harmed my ds. He kept saying his buried penis "was normal", his tight painful erections which would make my ds scream "was normal"... His meatal stenosis: he wouldn't dx but referred us to a urologist who said, "This wouldn't have happened if he wasn't circumcised!" That gave me the guts I needed to pursue action against the pediatrician who injured my ds.

Ds was 3, just a few months shy of 4 yrs old before I took the intuitive to sue.

The other thing was, there is a cap on medical injuries like 200k or 300k (sorry I suck at exact figures) and the lawyers fee was about that much he said. My ds would get nothing. Everything would go to the lawyer, another thing he said. I think that lawyer didn't like me.

I'm sure a lawyer will represent him when he is 18. At that time he can pursue litigation on his own. Which sucks in a way because its reliving trauma and I'd rather win it for him (it would go into a trust fund with his name on it and I'd never see a penny - its his) so he doesn't have to fight. Maybe this fight will be liberating for him, who knows.


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
believe it or not, I tried to. I went to the hospital to retrieve a consent form. I wanted to see what it said. Surely we had to sign something in order for them to do it right? Evidently, a consent form was never signed because its no where to be found in the records. I have grounds to sue. I KNOW I have a case! He has meatal stenosis. There is a clear injury from his operation, there was NO INFORMED CONSENT! Especially since my son was the patient and no one asked him.







and this 'consent by proxy' for an unnecessary surgery is BS!

The lawyer I spoke to didn't think I have a case because the statue of limitations for TX to sue a doctor over a circumcision is one yr. Or maybe its two yrs. ??? oh *LoveU* I forgot, now I've got to go dig for that info...

We switched pediatricians after his unwarranted circumcision. Looking back I now realize, the new pediatrician was just covering the *LoveU* of the pediatrician that harmed my ds. He kept saying his buried penis "was normal", his tight painful erections which would make my ds scream "was normal"... His meatal stenosis: he wouldn't dx but referred us to a urologist who said, "This wouldn't have happened if he wasn't circumcised!" That gave me the guts I needed to pursue action against the pediatrician who injured my ds.

Ds was 3, just a few months shy of 4 yrs old before I took the intuitive to sue.

The other thing was, there is a cap on medical injuries like 200k or 300k (sorry I suck at exact figures) and the lawyers fee was about that much he said. My ds would get nothing. Everything would go to the lawyer, another thing he said. I think that lawyer didn't like me.

I'm sure a lawyer will represent him when he is 18. At that time he can pursue litigation on his own. Which sucks in a way because its reliving trauma and I'd rather win it for him (it would go into a trust fund with his name on it and I'd never see a penny - its his) so he doesn't have to fight. Maybe this fight will be liberating for him, who knows.

Wow, what a heart wrenching story! I'm so sorry that happened to you and your DS. I can totally understand why you would never want to give birth in a hospital again. My own two kids were born at home and I was always a little worried about what would happen if a hospital transfer occurred. Here in Michigan, we have a high circ rate. My son's doctor sees mostly circ'ed boys, so I gave him the standard "do you know not to retract him?" lecture.


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dani&B* 
In Oklahoma here. Circ country, most definitely. I know a total of 3 intact males including my son. I get some of the NASTIEST looks when people hear my DS isn't circ'd. Like I've been abusing him or something. I called an after hours nurse line recently to ask a question regarding a rash down there and the woman made some pretty rude commentary when I told her he's intact. Needless to say, I ripped her a new one.







I think it's incredibly ironic that THEY look at ME with such disdain when they are the ones who have chopped off a vital portion of their child's sex organ. His doctor just about keeled over the first time she opened his diaper. She said that he is the first intact boy she's seen in TWENTY YEARS. She's a PEDIATRICIAN.









As for the lack of information about intact care, it is a HUGE problem. I wish more OB/GYN offices would hand out pamphlets providing intact info. I believe if more soon to be parents understood the functions, purposes, and easy care of the foreskin, more people would be willing to go against their social conditioning. The problem that I've noticed about people here though, they don't WANT to hear the info. As far as my experience goes, they get irrationally angry and defensive when the subject is brought up. They think you're trying to "con" them into being a







:. Which here in the midwest (at least where I live) is despised. "A man's not a man without a circ'd penis." Yes, I've *actually* had someone say that to me before.

Wow. I'm sorry for the ignorance that you deal with.

I mean, seriously, if your intact son had a rash down there, then if he was circ'ed his glans would be exposed to it, increasing his risk of meatal stenosis. I mean, do people not think or what?

It's just amazing that circ has become so normalized that people think that you're neglecting your kids by not having it done.







It's cosmetic surgery for pete's sake!

I find it amazing that your ped has only seen 1 intact boy in 20 years. There must be some pretty heavy marketing of circ to all expectant parents. I mean, you would think that she had seen a few other intact boys in all that time. Weird.


----------



## tennisdude23 (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dani&B* 
In Oklahoma here. Circ country, most definitely. I know a total of 3 intact males including my son. I get some of the NASTIEST looks when people hear my DS isn't circ'd. Like I've been abusing him or something. I called an after hours nurse line recently to ask a question regarding a rash down there and the woman made some pretty rude commentary when I told her he's intact. Needless to say, I ripped her a new one.







I think it's incredibly ironic that THEY look at ME with such disdain when they are the ones who have chopped off a vital portion of their child's sex organ. His doctor just about keeled over the first time she opened his diaper. She said that he is the first intact boy she's seen in TWENTY YEARS. She's a PEDIATRICIAN.









As for the lack of information about intact care, it is a HUGE problem. I wish more OB/GYN offices would hand out pamphlets providing intact info. I believe if more soon to be parents understood the functions, purposes, and easy care of the foreskin, more people would be willing to go against their social conditioning. The problem that I've noticed about people here though, they don't WANT to hear the info. As far as my experience goes, they get irrationally angry and defensive when the subject is brought up. They think you're trying to "con" them into being a







:. Which here in the midwest (at least where I live) is despised. "A man's not a man without a circ'd penis." Yes, I've *actually* had someone say that to me before.

I hope you gave the person, who made those rude comments on the hotline, a good earful. Not only are they out of line, but they are also breaking their professional code by spreading unfounded opinions. Their job is to factually inform you, not cause you unwarranted stress. Personally, I would have complained. The pediatrician's comments are also strange. It would be interesting to know the demographics of your area, but there have been def. posters on here from Oklahoma; so you are not alone. Obviously, in populated, urban areas the circ. rate is lower than in the more rural areas.


----------



## K703 (Dec 15, 2008)

Dani&B, I'm from Oklahoma too (born, raised, and currently live there).


----------



## Rhiannon77 (Aug 5, 2007)

In tact son in Canton, GA! (small town N. of Atlanta)


----------



## babykaoss (Nov 11, 2004)

I live in the midwest, have an intact son, and another on the way. Almost no one I am personally friends with chooses to circ, but outside my crunchy little circle it's shocking....


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

I live in TX (not exactly mid-west but my area is a high circ area). My son is intact and no problems ever.
We have friends from the neighborhood who have a son about the same age as mine. By all definitions, they look like the kind of family that would circ (meaning fairly mainstream). They didn't. Everything else is pretty mainstream about them and they are both very educated people. They once saw a documentary about David Reimer. That made them decide that they wouldn't circumcise any sons of theirs. I liked them very much before I knew their son was intact but once I found out I was thrilled! My point being - even though some of us live in a high circ rate area, we may never really know who is intact because it's just not something that always comes up in conversation, you know?


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm from Missouri and have an intact son


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

I'm in Ohio, and have a 10 month old son who is intact







My soon to be hubby is circ'd but he is definitely happy with our decision.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm originally from Indiana, but have lived in VA since 2002 (and DC since 94 or so).

DS is intact, of course.


----------



## boomerswims (Jun 7, 2007)

My son was born in WI and is intact. My circd husband proudly put the red anklet band that our son wore in the hospital in his baby book. My son was literally given a red mark at birth to let the hospital know that he was not to be circumcised.


----------



## maia71 (Jun 20, 2008)

My 13 mo is intact and our lo who's due at the end of November will remain intact if it's a boy. When I was expecting my first our midwives discouraged us from circ'ing--although we weren't considering it as my husband is intact and we feel it is a barbaric, unnecessary procedure. It seems like circumcision is rather uncommon here; if I had to guess the rate I'd say it's about 60% intact. Just a guess, though.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maia71* 
My 13 mo is intact and our lo who's due at the end of November will remain intact if it's a boy. When I was expecting my first our midwives discouraged us from circ'ing--although we weren't considering it as my husband is intact and we feel it is a barbaric, unnecessary procedure. It seems like circumcision is rather uncommon here; if I had to guess the rate I'd say it's about 60% intact. Just a guess, though.

Wow, that's great to hear.







I like it when someone from a presumably high circ area reports something like that.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

In Utah with an intact son (and an intact daughter, for that matter.)


----------



## davem (Mar 12, 2009)

15 yo, no problems.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm on the south (LA) and I have an intact son.







My nephew is also intact.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

My son was born in Mississippi and we live in Ohio. he is intact


----------



## lolabelle (Mar 9, 2004)

Your not alone! I am in MO and have 2 intact boys...don't know of any other's though.


----------



## Budgy (Mar 9, 2008)

We're not from the Midwest (we came from out west) but we are in Omaha for the next few years. We have two wonderfully intact sons and so far, we haven't met anyone here in Omaha that has a son who is intact. And we've been here a year! That's seems crazy to me.


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Texas here (I assume we have high rates?). I have a 3 1/2 year old intact boy, all my future babes will be intact, my 2 brothers were intact, and I know several local mamas with intact boys or who have girls but would leave any future boys intact.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Within the military community, circ' rates are VERY high. Even many hispanics, and European spouses succumb to the subtle pressure and have their boys cut. We have 2, healthy intact little guys!


----------



## My*Scorpio (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm in Michigan and we don't practice genital cutting.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Not yet but I will come late dec/early Jan.

I'm sure DH's family is going to blow a stroke but I'm sticking with the 'my kid my rules, mind your own business' or 'ewwww, you're checking out my sons penis because???'









ETA, I'm from Iowa

I have 1 friend that left her DS's intact, but her husband is Mexican so that's why.


----------



## larzanna (Jan 23, 2008)

Columbus Ohio. I have a 3 month old intact DS. I was at first really hesitant...but now i am so glad that i left him alone. My biggest reason being i can't imagine causing him any pain at all, it would make me sick.


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

Northern Virginia here!


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

My first son was born in Oklahoma - intact!

The second two born in Texas - also intact!








:


----------



## Moonbot (Apr 13, 2011)

I have an intact son in the Twin Cities (MN)


----------



## SFB (Mar 8, 2007)

I live in northwest Indiana and my baby boy is intact!


----------



## titania8 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm in Michigan with 3 intact boys. Lots of local friends with intact boys too.


----------

